# Saddle for a re-starter



## sargan (6 Nov 2020)

Started riding again, it’s been over 20 years since last used a bike, now aged 62, overweight & not as fit as I want to be (riding will help on this)
I gave up after a series of knee operations ... but trying to get back into leisure riding to improve Knee stability & strength.

My riding style will be fairly upright on an MTB but mainly cycle tracks, not serious off-road.
Been out a few times, finding the standard hard saddle pretty painful on my butt and pressure on the groin.

Is it worth buying a Gel saddle (or saddle cover), or memory foam model, at least until I break-in.
I don’t want to go the padded shorts route.

Did some googling – perhaps something like the Selle Royal Float Athletic (-£30) https://tinyurl.com/y3f2dz7u
Any better recommendations?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Nov 2020)

I haven't used one of them but my Raleigh motus came with a Selle Royal saddle and it has been great - some padding but no much

No point is saying which one it has because you can't buy it separatly - $deity knows why


----------



## Sharky (6 Nov 2020)

Use the search. There are lots of Q&A's on here about saddles. 

Are you using the same bike/saddle that you used 20 years ago? Did you have a problem then? You probably just need to give yourself more time to get used to it again. 

Good luck


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Nov 2020)

On the whole avoid cheap gel saddles/covers - that way lies pain.
Firm/lightly padded saddle and half-decent padded shorts/undershorts. Make sure your sit-bones are positioned correctly, adjust saddle angle to find optimal pedalling and comfort position. 
It takes a while for your underparts to become adjusted to any saddle at first.


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2020)

general consensus says avoid gel padded saddles, BUT, they may work for you, unfortunatley nobody can recommend a saddle to you, what works for one person may well be torture to another .


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2020)

hence why i added......... BUT, they may work for you,


----------

